# Sandgroper Stein Beer



## Guest Lurker (26/6/06)

The Sandgroper stein beer day will be on Saturday 22 July. Post here if you plan to attend and I will pm my address. If you havent been to a brew day before, it involves me running round making beer and making lunch, while you stand around criticising my equipment and techniques, and arguing over whether 1272 or 1056 makes a better APA. You bring your best and worst beers along for sampling and advice on improvement.

On account of the hot rocks, this one will be a bit more organised than usual.

1) This is not an AHB organised or sanctioned event. This is me having some fun in my back yard and you are welcome to come and watch.

2) The day will happen rain or shine. I brew in the open so I will get wet if it rains, but there should be enough shelter in the bar for the spectactors to stay dry, and there will be no shortage of heat, I will be chainsawing up a pile of jarrah demolition timber this weekend.

3) I will have four kegs on tap and will provide lunch. You bring your hand crafted beers or interesting commercial beers and maybe an interesting beer snack. I will have plenty of fridge space. I strongly recommend against driving. I live 100 m from Meltham train station.

4) If you want to physically chuck hot rocks in the kettle, I need you to be wearing covered leather shoes (ie boots), long cotton trousers (jeans OK), long sleeved non synthetic shirt. If you just want to watch you can wear what you like, but to be honest I am not a fan of orange lycra.

5) We will be using grano-diorite rocks borrowed from the Darling ranges. I have test fired them inside a pot belly stove without explosions so we should be safe. However you should be aware that with a big fire and hot rocks and also rather large dogs there are a few risks and you need to stay in a state where you arent a danger to yourself or anyone else.

6) I think the beer will be an Oktoberfest. If its any good we can drink it at Sandgroptoberfest which we hold at Deebees place every year (dont we?). Recipe suggestions from expert fest brewers welcomed - Asher? Hopefully the rocks will pick up caramelised wort and will be put into the secondary for extra flavour and grittyness.

7)To give you an idea of the day so you can see the bits that interest you the general plan is:
11am Heat strike water on open fire, chemistry treatment of water, crush grain
12 pm Dough in
12 pm to 1 pm - Mashing (ie drinking)
1 pm to 2 pm ish Batch sparging
2pm to 3:30 pm Find out if hot rocks will really boil 30 l.
3pm Late lunch
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm Cooling with immersion chiller, lifting kettle with liftovator, gravity draining to fermenter
4:30 pm until late Tasting and drinking

Cheers
Simon


----------



## sinkas (26/6/06)

I will be there,
But will wear the purple lycra this time.

Case


----------



## Asher (26/6/06)

Have fun guys... I'm unfortunately going to be at a Bux do... But here an award winning marzen recipe (2nd @ 2006 ABC) you can use in my absence.... maybe lighten the colour by a few points though. Its on the darker side & may detract from the caramely goodness your wanting to highlight.
Look forward to seeing peoples scars at deebee's sandgroptoberfest....  

Asher for now

-----------------
Marzen
-----------------

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.58
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.47
Anticipated SRM: 12.8
Anticipated IBU: 24.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.0 3.00 kg. Hoepfner Pilsner malt Germany 1.038 2
29.1 2.50 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
29.1 2.50 kg. Hoepfner Vienna Germany 1.038 3
5.8 0.50 kg. Hoepfner Caramel Malt Dark Germany 1.035 61
0.9 0.08 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 558

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 2.50 8.0 60 min.
40.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.60 15.1 60 min.
28.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 2.50 1.1 10 min.


Mash Schedule
-------------

Single infusion mash @ 67


----------



## deebee (26/6/06)

I will be there in Sensible Shoes and with my train fare pinned to the inside of my shirt pocket.

(GL's brew day that is - not my sandgroptoberfest as I may be busy that day.)


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/6/06)

I will be there but won't be donning the Lycra as it gives me hot rocks....boom boom(I can't believe I typed that). Looking forward to it in a big way. 

GL- PM me if ya need any more rocks from the hills and I will drop them off prior to the brewday....


----------



## barfridge (26/6/06)

Awesome! You've been threatening this for ages, and I can't wait to finally see the madness. I might wear the kevlar gear for safety.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/6/06)

I'm in.


----------



## sah (26/6/06)

Asher,

What yeast do you use for that?

thanks
Scott


----------



## Goat (26/6/06)

Count me in GL


----------



## ausdb (26/6/06)

deebee said:


> I will be there in Sensible Shoes and with my train fare pinned to the inside of my shirt pocket.



Deebee, you sound like Paddington Bear will you have a jam sandwich under your hat as well?


----------



## mika (26/6/06)

Count me in... need to be out and about on Sunday so I'll be keeping sensible...ish


----------



## pbrosnan (26/6/06)

Hi there,

Count me in. SHould have some lager ready by then.


----------



## Doogiechap (27/6/06)

I'm in (hopefully).
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Asher (27/6/06)

> What yeast do you use for that?



Geez... giving away all my secrets now. I prefer any of the more meaty lager strains. Something like WY2038 Munich Lager Yeast... Remember Its a Marzen - Traditionally brewed in March and lagered in caves for summer consumption (northern hemisphere) up until October..... So a long lagering is required to balance this baby...

Asher for now


----------



## sah (27/6/06)

Asher said:


> Geez... giving away all my secrets now.



Cheers Asher, I'm looking forward to brewing this.

regards
Scott


----------



## recharge (27/6/06)

I'll be there 
RAIN HAIL or SICKIE

rich


----------



## deebee (27/6/06)

ausdb said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there in Sensible Shoes and with my train fare pinned to the inside of my shirt pocket.
> ...




Paddington Bear was found at Paddington Station; you may call me Meltham Bear. And yes I will have the sandwich.


----------



## Tony M (27/6/06)

Just got m'self a leave pass


----------



## big d (28/6/06)

BUMP
GL put me down as a 99% show.Pretty sure i remember the walk to your place from the train station so baring the paranormal event i will be there.Cant bring any homebrew so will hit the IBS and see what i can find and afford.(youngs double chocalate stout for deebee some nice belgian for barfridge and for the host im not sure same for vlad and goat)

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/6/06)

big d said:


> BUMP
> GL put me down as a 99% show.Pretty sure i remember the walk to your place from the train station so baring the paranormal event i will be there.Cant bring any homebrew so will hit the IBS and see what i can find and afford.(youngs double chocalate stout for deebee some nice belgian for barfridge and for the host im not sure same for vlad and goat)
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Don't sweat the beer Dave, there is always plenty around. I will have on tap
-soda water
-rice lager
-chocolate porter
-English pale ale
-classic American pilsner
I'll pm you the address now in case you dont have computer access down here.


----------



## Tony M (30/6/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Don't sweat the beer Dave, there is always plenty around. I will have on tap
> -soda water
> -rice lager
> -chocolate porter
> ...


Hang on there GL, at last count I thought I saw 8 or possibly 9 taps poking into your gazebo


----------



## ausdb (30/6/06)

Tony M said:


> Hang on there GL, at last count I thought I saw 8 or possibly 9 taps poking into your gazebo



They were the emergency party taps on loan from me!


----------



## thunderleg (30/6/06)

I'd love to be there!


----------



## Chatty (5/7/06)

Count me in as well gents. My virgin AHB(ish) event :beerbang: 

*Squeals with excitement* 

Chatty


----------



## barfridge (5/7/06)

I've never heard anyone squeal at a AHB gathering, not even deebee. This promises to be interesting.


----------



## deebee (7/7/06)

If big d brings Youngs Luxury Double Chocolate Stout, I will squeal for you barf.


----------



## Goat (7/7/06)

I'm starting to feel a little uncomfortable....


----------



## JasonY (7/7/06)

Well as long as GL gets his rocks hot I am sure the day will go well.

Unfortunately I can't make it, look forward to the pics.


----------



## pbrosnan (7/7/06)

deebee said:


> If big d brings Youngs Luxury Double Chocolate Stout, I will squeal for you barf.



Shades of Deliverence


----------



## Kroozy (9/7/06)

I was planning on coming along but instead will be couped up in a hotel in California, forced to drink American microbrews  

Will try and save a couple for sampling at the WCB meeting in Aug.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## deebee (12/7/06)

Uh-oh. Last night got invited to a family do that day. Part of the family I been meaning to catch up with for a long time.

I will either come for a non-drinking visit early or go to the family do first and then come later when everyone is feeling warm, confused and friendly, and pass off some of my extract brews as all-grain.


----------



## Goat (12/7/06)

the latter sounds like Option A to me Dave.

not sure if this is too off topic for this thread, but seeing that the big D is in town, does anyone feel like a quick catch up in town after school ?


----------



## deebee (13/7/06)

Feel like? Absolutely!

Can do? Not likely. Next 3 Fridays are no good. Only chance for me would be this Monday 17th. Might be better to wait till Saturday. Conserve those brownie points.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/7/06)

But DeeBee, I thought we were your family.


----------



## Chatty (16/7/06)

Afraid I'm going to have to pull out folks. I had a bingle in my work ute last Friday and have broken a vertebrae in my back. I'm walking now and will be wearing a back brace for the next 2 months but unfortunately at this stage can't do anything for too long before the ol' back starts requesting a lie down :angry: 

Anyway, I'll be right for the next meeting whenever, wherever that may be :beerbang: 

Chatty


----------



## barfridge (16/7/06)

Sorry to hear that Chatty, I hope it heals quickly, and leaves no long term effects.


----------



## grabman (16/7/06)

TRying to swing it GL so I can get there, have to do an airport run in the morning but all should be well!

Just need some details on the where part though!

Cheers

Grabman


----------



## Tony M (16/7/06)

Hey Chatty,
Bad luck, but can't you drink lying down?


----------



## Goat (16/7/06)

Sorry to hear that Chatty - must of been a good-un ! I hope the back gets better quickly


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/7/06)

Bummer Chatty, I hope it heals quickly and there are no long term problems.


----------



## deebee (18/7/06)

I'm gonna be late. But you mob will still be going strong about 4 or 5 won't you?

I'm going for the effect, you know: arrive late to a drunken function and as you walk through the side gate everyone calls out in a drunk chorus: "DeeBeeeee!"

Easier than introductions.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/7/06)

Deebee they'll be lucky if I have lunch cooked by 4pm, what with all the burns and everything.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/7/06)

OK I have sent my address by PM to anyone who has expressed an interest in the stein beer. If you didnt get one, and you are interested in coming, let me know.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/7/06)

Bumping for evening traffic. Anyone left off the pm list? Just picked up the stainless steel stein basket off AusDB, if the beer doesnt work we could certainly cook a pile of fish and chips in it.


----------



## facter (19/7/06)

oops, I just saw this - Id love to come along if you dont mind a half-lurker coming along?



be something great to come and both meet other brewers (i dont know anyone) and maybe even see what others think of some of my own beer hahaha


----------



## tarquin (19/7/06)

I am sure there is a welcome page somewhere.

I think I'm the half lurker Factor is talking about.

I plan to start brewing my own beer very soon, so any ideas would be more than welcome.

I will search this forum and I'm sure to get heaps of ideas.

Thanks people and I "might" see you at this brew event

Tarquin


----------



## sinkas (21/7/06)

Hey GL,

I was wondering if you might have access to equipment for "Gassing-up" PET bottles, as I have a uncarbonated hefeweizen I would like to bring along, (My first AG) and it might be a bit nicer with some bubbles..

Cheers,


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/7/06)

Case

Bring em along. I have gas, and a tyre chuck. I can only find one home made carbonator cap which you can use, but ask Goat nicely and he will probably bring another. Only problem will be it is looking like close to 20 people at this day, so you will get 20 opinions on how to go about it.


----------



## Goat (21/7/06)

I have distributed nearly all of mine around the suburbs of Perth over the last year or so, so they are a bit think on the ground at the moment. 

I need a couple for my 'specimens' for the day, but I'll see if I can find some extra to bring along.


----------



## barfridge (23/7/06)

What a fantastic day! A huge round of thanks has to go to Simon and Fleur for thier wonderful hospitality. I came home pleasantly pissed, full of great food, and with added bonus doggy drool.

But things weren't all plain sailing for GL, things went somewhat astray...






As GL was lifting the mashtun for sparging, the handle snapped off, sending the mash all over the ground. As you can see, he was not very happy about it.






It was the worst thing I have seen happen at a brewday. After swearing for about 5 minutes, GL got back into it like a real trooper. He took a quick stocktake, and decided to try again with whatever he had left.

So 90 minutes later, we got to play with hot rocks. The safety gear was donned, the special apparatus assembled, everyone was told to stand back, and the fun began.










The heat given off by these red-hot rocks was just amazing. Huge plumes of steam rose into the air, 30 litres of wort threatened to overflow a 90 litre keg. The boil was so strong that the wort rose 15 gravity points during the boil.

From there things went brilliantly. Lunch was served at just after 5pm, and was spectacular. Many fantastic beers were drunk, and things got a bit hazy from then on.

Any leftovers were dealt with efficiently by GL's trio of waste disposal units:


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/7/06)

barfridge said:


> What a fantastic day! A huge round of thanks has to go to Simon and Fleur for thier wonderful hospitality. I came home pleasantly pissed, full of great food, and with added bonus doggy drool.
> 
> But things weren't all plain sailing for GL, things went somewhat astray...



Man, thats a classic photo. That has to be the worst f up on a brewday ever. If it wasnt for all the grown men standing around me I would have cried. If you want to brew on the fly, try attempting to calculate how many handfuls of dark crystal will be required to achieve the correct colour, when most of the vienna and munich is lying on your paving, and you have only pilsner and dark crystal for the second mash, which you have to do from scratch, then boil with rocks. What a day!


----------



## Ross (23/7/06)

Really looking forward to some more pics of the whole hot rock proceedure - would love to have a go at this sometime...
Looks like a great day was had by all, despite the disaster... Tremendous effort GL in the face of adversity :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## grabman (23/7/06)

A bugger that I missed it, sounds like a top day was had by all!! I had to take the folks to airport, sent them oof to Europe for 12 weeks. To make up they've got a great shopping list for Belgium!!!

Then was trying to ressurrect my keg fridge! 

After all that I figured I all would be over, but looks like I was maybe a little wrong. 

Bugger on the esky GL, a real pain when equipment failure "alters" the plans for the day!!

Grab


----------



## Tony M (23/7/06)

Thankyou Simon for a great day. The impromptu floorshow was first class. Thank Fleur for the good food and the tin can turkey was succulent. My friend Mike couldnt stop talking about the great time he had.
I'm sure the stein beer will be perfect.
Cheers.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/7/06)

I was a bit sceptical as to wether or not hot rocks could continuously boil wort for 60 mins, but believe me it does work. Could some of the the massive evaportion rate be accounted for by absorption by the rocks, I don't know the porousity (?) of granite compared to a concrete house brick but maybe they did soak up a bit.
( Apparantly, brick pavers are really good at soaking up wort, but that was tested earlier in the day )

Another top day, thanks Mr. & Mrs. Lurker.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/7/06)

A few pics from the day. 

Left to right in this one
Mika Lika
Recharge
AusDB
Deebee


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/7/06)

Group 2

Left to right

Chillamcgilla
Sinkas
Mike
TonyM
Barfridge
Goat


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/7/06)

AusDB wearing a face shield and welders gloves because of the intense heat, goes in after the best looking rock, glowing red all the way through.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/7/06)

A vigorous boil wasnt a problem. We got a bit excited with red hot rocks at one point and came close to a boil over, with 30 l of wort in a 80 l kettle


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/7/06)

Thanks for a great day Simon(& Fleur). Great to catch up with everyone and meet some new AHBers and try some quality brews. You have go to admire Simons ability to get the brew day back on track when it suddenly went pear shaped. I'll be interest to see how the brew turns out. Thanks Fleur for the delicious food - especially the beer can turkey wraps(I'm drooling like Alabama just thinking about them). Thanks also must go to Roger Mellie for sorting the Iodophor so efficiently.

The Midland line trains weren't running and the bus caused me to miss my connecting train - thanks transperth for listing the rail works so discretely on the travel planner website, much appreciated. Mrs macgilla and jr were thrilled to drive to Welshpool to pick me up, especially when it was ms macgilla's bed time. Also a big hello to Mahouman the friendly Palestinian refugee who stopped on his BMX to ask me if I had any Marijuana. We sat on the kerb and had a chin wag and managed to solve the middle east crisis over a couple of ciggys and an American Brown Ale(Fortunately Mahouman was Muslim and the beer was all mine). Theres a lesson there Mr Howard/Bush/Blair/Olmert/Saniora. An interesting end to an interesting day.


----------



## mika (23/7/06)

:super: Thanks G.L. for such an exciting and pleasant brew day 
Thought I could add a couple of pics to it all.

For hot rocks, you need a big fire. This is towards the end, but you'll get the idea




And this is the kinda of boil you can expect






I also have a couple of videos of the initial dunking and some of the boil, only off the digi camera. Unfortunately WAY too big to post here and my e-mail at home is pretty slow. If anyone's interested, send me a P.M. with your e-mail address and I'll try and send you the 1.8 Mb boiling movie.

Cheers :super:


----------



## recharge (23/7/06)

Thanks Simon and Fleur for the great day, I for one had too many great beers and am still suffering. AAARRRHHH
Tell Fleur i'll bring her down a bottle of butterscotch when i come to pick up my lost property.

Regards 
Richard


----------



## deebee (23/7/06)

Also adding my thanks and congrats on a job well done in the face of adversity.


----------



## Goat (24/7/06)

Yes indeed - a great day, thanks Simon and Fleur.

I was impressed that once the initial shock had passed (along with the obligitory un-christian verbage), the brew appeared to go very smoothly. Can't wait to have a taste !


----------



## ant (24/7/06)

That is a priceless expression on your face GL... regardless of how the beer turns out, I suspect the experience alone will have made it all worthwhile...

Great "how to" writeup as well!


----------



## BigAl (24/7/06)

Looks like an eventful day there GL.
I bet there was stunned silence when the MT handle broke. Very impressed at the ability to recover from such a major disaster on brew day. A real credit to you.

Would love to see any video footage of it, it available. I'll PM you.

Cheers


----------



## Chatty (24/7/06)

Thanks again Simon and Fleur. Was great to get along and meet some of the AHB community. Had a fantastic day - even if I was the token sober bloke on the day. 

Have numerous videos that I will burn and send to you too Simon.

Chatty


----------



## facter (26/7/06)

.. was spewing I couldnt make it to this.

Next time, gadget.




all I can say is ..ouch.. to Eskygate.


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/06)

Some late arrival photos, added to this thread for posterity.

First up, some carbonising rather than caramelising.


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/06)

Lifting the full kettle up at the end of the boil, using 1 finger.


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/06)

No wonder we only ended up with 15l. First the pickup tube in the kettle blocked with plugs. And everytime I tried to take a gravity sample, people like TonyM drank it, and I had to take another one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/06)

Mind you, the leftover in the kettle didnt go to waste, later in the evening while sitting in front of the fire we drank it.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/9/06)

So how is it tasting now GL?


----------



## Tony M (9/9/06)

Hey GL,
I've been siting in Prague for the last couple of weeks and I just came back from my usual afternoon of sitting at the Local in the setting sun with my book, a plate of pickled herring and a pint of of Urquell just days out of the brewery and thought I'd check the AHB forum to see whats happening and the first thing I see is a clever, digitally modified photo of myself behaving in a most uncouth manner. I have no recollection of that so it can't be true.


----------



## Goat (11/9/06)

That's right ! You don't smoke a pipe do you Tony ?


----------



## roger mellie (23/9/06)

On a recent scrounge visit to GL's (for bottles for the Xmas swap) i was provided with a bottle of the Stein Beer for a taste.

The smell is very similar to that of a bush honey - with really strong burnt caramel notes. Then the taste is a very malt driven beer with treacle flavors - again the burnt characteristics are to the fore.

All in all - beautifully carbonated (on the lower end) - lovely dark amber colour - excellent length and mouthfeel - burnt honey type flavours - very interesting. 

Just a shame that given GL's 'extreme' brewing techniques - there is absolutely no way that this could be repeated.

RM


----------

